# Forum - Slow response times?



## LandyMan (27/1/15)

Hi all,

Anyone else experiencing slow response times from the forum the last 2-3 days?

Ping responses are still very good (AVG = 3.54ms compared to Facebook's 191ms), but everything is loading extremely slow.

Reactions: Agree 10


----------



## WHITELABEL (27/1/15)

yep same here.


----------



## Riddle (27/1/15)

I thought it was only me. First Tapatalk wasnt really connecting so i tried my phones browser but still the same issue. But now using my laptop and its still terrible.


----------



## Riddle (27/1/15)

@Gizmo ?? What is going on with the Forum today?


----------



## LandyMan (27/1/15)

Phew, so not only me ... I thought it was the movie download and Skype Conference calls stuffing me around  ... but after stopping it all I am still having issues.


----------



## Andre (27/1/15)

Yip, same here the last few days - had to refresh twice to be able to reply here.


----------



## Wesley (27/1/15)

Me too - Tapatalk can't even connect at all on my side.


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/1/15)

The forum has been broken for me pretty much most of the day! Hopefully @Gizmo is working on it?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## LandyMan (27/1/15)

Based on the ping responses, most likely a hosting/database issue and not network related.


----------



## Dubz (27/1/15)

Yeah same my side


----------



## BigAnt (27/1/15)

I noticed vapekings website also slow, maybe they on the same server.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## LandyMan (27/1/15)

Much better now


----------



## Dubz (27/1/15)

waaaaaaaay better


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/1/15)

Working again! I wonder what the issue was?


----------



## KB_314 (27/1/15)

LandyMan said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Anyone else experiencing slow response times from the forum the last 2-3 days?
> 
> Ping responses are still very good (AVG = 3.54ms compared to Facebook's 191ms), but everything is loading extremely slow.


I'm just happy not to have load shedding tonight! 6pm-4am yesterday


----------



## capetocuba (3/6/15)

Forum soo slow ... took 10 mins to post this


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/6/15)

We are aware of the problem and @Gizmo is working on it. @Stroodlepuff

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kimbo (3/6/15)

Cant up load pics as will


----------



## Stroodlepuff (3/6/15)

@Gizmo is out at the moment, I will get him on it as soon as he gets back


----------



## johan (3/6/15)

Thanks - posted same in the shoutbox yesterday.


----------



## picautomaton (3/6/15)

Still slow on my side, I thought it was Kaspersky doing a full scan of my computer but that only scheduled for Friday!


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/6/15)

Just a note to say that the technical boys are working hard in the background... the hosting company isn't very helpful... but rest assured we are working on the issue non stop!


----------



## deepest (3/6/15)

Seems a lot better already  Thanks guys and Gals


----------

